# Electric Bass Circuit pre-season meeting



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

The Electric Bass Circuit is a small boat (14' and under), trolling motor(s) only tournament fishing circuit. www.electric-bass.org We will be having our pre-season kick-off meeting on Sat. Feb. 26th 2:00 to 4:00 at the Gander Mountain Lodge Room. (Huber Heights, Oh.). Any anglers thinking they would like to try this type of competitive bass fishing are welcome to come, meet us and ask any question that you may have about the EBC. Hope to see some new faces.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

maybe there


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Most 14' boats i've seen lack a proper live well. How do you guys have tournaments without a live well? The reason I ask is that I fish from a 14' fiberglass tri-v and have always wondered how people could fish tournaments without a livewell. Fish survival rates sure would be alot higher if such a system could be established.


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

All boats participating in the Electric Bass Circuit tournaments are required to have a livewell. Many use large coolers equiped with a pump to areate the water. Ice and chemicals can be added to help the survival of the bass. It is easy to add a livewell to any boat. Check out www.electric-bass.org or tinboats.com for livewell installation info. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

ive fished one of these before and i planned on entering a few this year but i may be upgrading to a 16ft jon this year would you guys allow a 16ft boat if it was all electric?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i had a 20 gallon livewell in my 12 footer before, just got to be creative with the weight and the space, thats all.
Coolers are the norm.

HB


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

The EBC is usually pretty strict about their rules. If you want to fish with a 16' boat you might want to try the Western Ohio Bass Club, they are also electric only but you can use any size of boat which is nice. 

Hillbilly do you fish any of these electric circuits? 

Here is the site to the Western Ohio Bass Club.
http://www.westernohiobassclub.org/


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Just a reminder about our pre-season meeting at Gander Mountain on Sat. , for any interested. Also we will have information about The White-Allen Acton Action Open. on April 30th. Hope to see some new faces.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

generally how many tournaments are there? I doubt I will be able to make it to the meeting but this sounds interesting


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

April 17 Indian

May 15 Loramie

June 4/5 Classic at Indian (teams must have fished 4 tournaments)

June 26 Fish-Off at Hoover (top 12 teams from 2010)

July 9 Eastwood (night) non-points

July 23 Eastwood (night)

August 28 Hoover

September 18 Stonelick

October 9 Eastwood


----------



## Pick0711 (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is what we use.

http://www.basspro.com/TohoRig-Livewell/product/883/-217890


----------



## alphadoe (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there any rules prohibiting a bright pink boat from entering the tournaments?!


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

alphadoe said:


> Is there any rules prohibiting a bright pink boat from entering the tournaments?!


The Electric Bass Circuit has had several ladies participate in tournaments. An all women team fished at Hoover Reservoir a few years ago. A lady was on a winning team at Eastwood Lake, where she managed to catch most of the teams weight. I have no doubt that women are good tournament participants and they are welcome to join the Electric Bass Circuit. I'd like to see a pink boat at our tournaments. Good Luck, Dave


----------



## alphadoe (Sep 23, 2010)

I fished a Moggie Summer open last year..I showed up for the fall open with my boat painted bright link but had the start time confused with another tourney and missed it by minutes! This year I am soooo ready! I can't wait to start the season! Do you know of any seminars or classes offered for tips and tricks for bass fishing?


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd say that OGF is a very good place to find Ohio bass fishing tips. Check out the posts in the different areas of the state and you can get the info to put bass in the boat (to be released) in Ohio. Also there are many good videos on youtube.com to be found under bass fishing tips. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## bigdino81 (Mar 26, 2009)

any of you electric tourney folks need a brand new hand held motorguide hand held remote still in package give me a call $40 $80 at basspro
513-518-5451 Dean


----------

